# One Piece movies?



## gifi4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, from my knowledge, there are 10 One Piece movies, I'm only up to episode 264 and I want to know when each movie comes in, for example: Movie 1 comes in after episode 18. That's the only one I know, and I wish to know the rest so if anyone has any knowledge about this, please help me out.
*Thanks in advance.*​


----------



## Theraima (Jan 9, 2011)

I havent seen any of them, but Im gonna watch all of em at some point. 

The movies go something like this : 

Movie 1 - Episode 18

Movie 2 - Episode 60

Movie 3 - Episode 102

Movie 4 - Episode 146

Movie 5 - Episode 183

Movie 6 - Episode 239 

Movie 7 - Episode 257

Movie 8 - Episode 298 (This movie is Arabasta arc re-told.)

Movie 9 - Episode 344

Movie 10 - Episode 429


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks, I see you are a One Piece fan as well. (your knowledge and ur ava).


----------



## Theraima (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, glad I was able to help you. Yeah Im a fan of One Piece, one of the best anime's ever! Sanji FTW!


----------



## zizer (Jan 18, 2011)

Spoiler



483 - Ace killed ...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 18, 2011)

I recommended just waiting until you're caught up to the most recent episode. It's a nice treat when you want something fun to watch and you've seen all the episodes


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 18, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> *spoiler*


And you're posting this here because...?


----------



## zizer (Jan 18, 2011)

I just looked 483 and i feel sorry for Ace
is it bad ?


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wasn't one of the other movies just the Drum Island arc retold too?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, Movie 9 is drum Island retold, but including newer crewmate.

I'm waiting for movie 11 (well it's maybe not 11, as it's a short movie like Romance Dawn movie) : One Piece 3D: Mugiwara Chase !
It will be a bundle movie (One piece 3D and Toriko 3D)
I would love to see it on Nintendo 3DS


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 18, 2011)

zizer said:
			
		

> I just looked 483 and i feel sorry for Ace
> is it bad ?


You posted this in a thread made by a guy that said he's on episode 264, I don't think that by now he's on episode 483.
Which makes your post spoilers for him. I can post spoilers from the manga here and ruin the plot for you too, but that will be just stupid.


Movie 9 also adds a new characters which is Musshuru, Wapol's older brother that ate the poisonous mushroom devil fruit.



Nice to see that there are other people here who follow One Piece.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 21, 2011)

talking of which, anyone know of any sites streaming one piece dubbed episodes in english, every episode on dubhappy has been removed, as I am in UK I cant watch anything from funimation as they have a IP filter on it, usenet has only jap epsidoes with subs, and yeh I know subs are better before anyone says, but its for my kids to watch too.


----------



## zizer (Jan 22, 2011)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> You posted this in a thread made by a guy that said he's on episode 264, I don't think that by now he's on episode 483.
> Which makes your post spoilers for him. I can post spoilers from the manga here and ruin the plot for you too, but that will be just stupid.
> Movie 9 also adds a new characters which is Musshuru, Wapol's older brother that ate the poisonous mushroom devil fruit.
> 
> Nice to see that there are other people here who follow One Piece.



i am agree , sorry


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 22, 2011)

i thought all the movies except the latest one were just re-adoptions of each arc!

(Usopp FTW ;P)


----------

